# Chess



## opaltiger (Feb 5, 2011)

Someone play with me, _please._ :(


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 5, 2011)

Ooh, I love chess :3


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 5, 2011)

e4!


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 5, 2011)

I used to be okay at chess! And I still know the rules, but the notation just escapes me for some reason. Even though it's like, super easy. e_e I think I keep reading the board backwards.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 5, 2011)

I can play chess in the "I know that white moves first, how each piece moves, and what castling is" sense, but not so much in the way of "having any strategy whatsoever".


----------



## Espeon (Feb 5, 2011)

d6!


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 5, 2011)

Nf3.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 5, 2011)

bbq.


----------



## Espeon (Feb 5, 2011)

Bg4.

Very funny, Ruby. :P


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 5, 2011)

d4


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 5, 2011)

You sunk my battleship


How good I am at chess varies greatly, sometimes I have win streaks, sometimes I'm checkmated before I can even get any of the non-knight back row out. Usually it's the latter :(


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 5, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> You sunk my battleship


Please turn me on, I'm Mr. Coffee with an automatic drip~ So show me yours, I'l show you mine, 'Tool Time', you'll Lovett just like Lyle~ And then we'll do it doggy style so we can both watch X-Files.

Yeah. So, chess...


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

My abusive ex-boyfriend taught me how to play chess while I was in the hospital.  So, yeah.  I have some bad memories from chess games.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 6, 2011)

I can play chess! but not very well.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 6, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Someone play with me, _please._ :(


Sure. RedHotPawn.com?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Feb 8, 2011)

if you PM me when we're both online we can play over lichess?


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 8, 2011)

I refuse to play chess with anything other than a physical chessboard, sorry. :(


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, give it a go :(


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 8, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> I refuse to play chess with anything other than a physical chessboard, sorry. :(


So when can I come to Cambridge to play you? I suck, even though I've had tuition.


----------



## ... (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to be able to play chess quite well, and still play on occasion. I wouldn't say I could last very long in any competitions or anything, but I at least know what piece goes where and I could at least teach someone how to play.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm vaguely competent!  I just prefer eating crab to playing chess.


----------

